
Show HN: Introducing igorox - hedayet
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;igorox.com beta is live now. Igorox helps users to manage links in a better, efficient way. That includes bookmarks, portfolio, shareable collection; you name it! Users can store up to 10,000 links for free in up to 500 collections.<p>Any feature request or bug report is more than welcome!
======
mtmail
Add 'Show HN' to the beginning of the title and it will go to this page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) That's
where users present what they're working on and gather feedback (it also needs
less upvotes).

